# Trump for Mt. Rushmore. Vote



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes

No



If Trump stays on par he may go down with the likes of George Washington, Andrew Jackson and Theodore Roosevelt:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

History must make that decision not us today


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Place Trump next to George Washington, plenty of room to George's right and they have matching hair styles. Today will be history tomorrow.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

With the state of the union, I vote to put up Alfred E. Neuman....

https://nick-perks.deviantart.com/art/TLIID-Evil-comic-characters-Alfred-E-Neuman-Mad-681584675


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I compare Trump unfavorably with Rutherford B. Hayes - who ain't on Rushmore.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

More of the founding fathers should be up there. Madison, Mason, Hamilton etc. They are the ones who created the greatest country the world has ever known. Without their wisdom, there would be no Lincoln or others to follow. But I have no problem with Lincoln, he was a great man. 
Wish there would be a re-birth of the same sort of wisdom governing our states and country today.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> With the state of the union, I vote to put up Alfred E. Neuman....
> 
> https://nick-perks.deviantart.com/art/TLIID-Evil-comic-characters-Alfred-E-Neuman-Mad-681584675


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Did any of the others dodge the draft?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> Did any of the others dodge the draft?


Yes, everyone of them.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tangof said:


> Did any of the others dodge the draft?





pic said:


> Yes, everyone of them.


The 12 Presidents who did not serve in the military are:
John Adams, John Quincy Adams, Martin Van Buren, Grover Cleveland, William H. Taft, Woodrow Wilson, Warren G. Harding, Calvin Coolidge, Herbert C. Hoover, Franklin D. Roosevelt, William J. Clinton and Barack H. Obama....... Oct 20, 2016


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> The 12 Presidents who did not serve in the military are:
> John Adams, John Quincy Adams, Martin Van Buren, Grover Cleveland, William H. Taft, Woodrow Wilson, Warren G. Harding, Calvin Coolidge, Herbert C. Hoover, Franklin D. Roosevelt, William J. Clinton and Barack H. Obama....... Oct 20, 2016


i was referring to the mt Rushmore question.Did anyone of the mt Rushmore monument dodge the draft.
They all dodged the draft. 
The draft did not exist.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> The 12 Presidents who did not serve in the military are:
> John Adams, John Quincy Adams, Martin Van Buren, Grover Cleveland, William H. Taft, Woodrow Wilson, Warren G. Harding, Calvin Coolidge, Herbert C. Hoover, Franklin D. Roosevelt, William J. Clinton and Barack H. Obama....... Oct 20, 2016


As pic points out, this list has nothing directly to do with the draft. There are several things that can be done with the list, though, if one is curious enough to sort out time-frames.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

pic said:


> i was referring to the mt Rushmore question.Did anyone of the mt Rushmore monument dodge the draft.
> They all dodged the draft.
> The draft did not exist.


The draft did exist during the civil war. I think Lincoln was exempt. Back then you could pay someone to take your place.

And Teddy was also exempt having served.

--- general response ---

What do you have against Mt. Rushmore? The anti-fa would nuke the place as soon as funding was declared.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Another win for Trump getting NATO to ante up. Just keep on winning. Mt Rushmore here he comes!:smt1099 We're gonna get tired of winning. Other president's have tried over decades, Trump gets it done in a month.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AZdave said:


> The draft did exist during the civil war. I think Lincoln was exempt. Back then you could pay someone to take your place.
> 
> And Teddy was also exempt having served.
> 
> ...


I think if all of the accomplishments of our current president were said and done in the exact same tone n manner, without changing anything ,,, except ,exchange Trump and put Hillary in Trumps place, same words n actions, she would be an American hero.

And she did avoid the draft. Lol. 
I rule the draft is irrelevant to the poll in question.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Speaking of the draft.........

To be eligible for Class 4-F, a registrant must have been found not qualified for service in the Armed Forces by a Military Entrance Processing Station (MEPS) under the established physical, mental, or moral standards.......

Click to enlarge---------->


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe you had to be there in the '60's to get my drift.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> The 12 Presidents who did not serve in the military are:
> John Adams, John Quincy Adams, Martin Van Buren, Grover Cleveland, William H. Taft, Woodrow Wilson, Warren G. Harding, Calvin Coolidge, Herbert C. Hoover, Franklin D. Roosevelt, William J. Clinton and Barack H. Obama....... Oct 20, 2016


Technically all presidents have served in the military.
Isn't Commander in Chief, a military position?

Now prior service is another issue.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Cait43 said:


> View attachment 15782


Leave it to Cait43, a very good one.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cait43 said:


> View attachment 15782


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

We need this. So the liberals, snowflakes, ANTIFA's and progressives......will see our beloved commander and chief for eternity, god knows he deserves it and so do they. :smt083

They're really messin with his star on the Hollywood walk of Fame, at least with Mt. Trumpmore they'll have a harder go of it. :anim_lol:


I say start a chisslin after we build the wall!


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

denner12 said:


> I say start a chisslin after we build the wall!


How about having a bas relief of Trump crossing the swamp on every section of the wall. Both sides of course.

http://a57.foxnews.com/images.foxne...533067703896.jpg?ve=1&tl=1&text=big-top-image


----------



## Skolnick (Jan 8, 2017)

pic said:


> exchange Trump and put Hillary in Trumps place, same words n actions, she would be an American hero ...


When Michael Dukakis claimed, "I am a card-carrying member of the ACLU", that was bragging about his bona fides.

When George Bush 41, claimed, "Michael Dukakis is a card-carrying member of the ACLU", that was negative campaigning.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Trump 2020


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Time to get our the chisels!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Any tribute to Trump in public needs to be built out of Teflon, Kevlar. and Titanium. 
Mt. Rushmore was an epic success, but history is being either not taught at all in our schools, or biased towards Pelosi.

GW


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Ah! I see the Russians have corrupted the votes.

My Christmas present















Much better than my Obama chia head.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

*"Recently, President Trump, who allegedly told South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem it's his "dream" to have his own face on Mount Rushmore*, announced that the annual Independence Day fireworks at the site will be reinstated after a 10-year hiatus over "environmental concerns." Fox News.

Ya boys, time to get out them chisels!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I think it more appropriate to put his face on the back side of Mount Rushmore: 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvBDecaVUAAWBST.jpg


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Alfred E. Neuman gets my vote...let history decide on President Trump. Most politicians today deserve nothing.
*If President Trump keeps taking out these fundamentalist terrorists and keeps the Second Amendment from eroding than we can talk.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would take Alfred E. Neuman over Trumpus. Not even close.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't even believe some of you are considering Trump.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I can't even believe some of you are considering Trump.


Click the link in my post above to see what it would look like my way.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Trump is the strongest leader this Country has seen in many decades. And for sure, liberals do not like strong leaders. I have never seen the left move as far left as they have. Fake news, Russians, more socialist programs that are moving to bankrupt the Country etc. Trump willing to take a stand against China, the UN etc. Trump has been a realist, not afraid to face the hard decisions and for sure not afraid to face down the Liberal machine. They punch him, and they have learned he will punch back hard. And he sure can take a punch better than any President I have ever seen in my lifetime. 
I love the way he put his foot so far up Hillary's ass that her breath still smells like shoe polish to this day. Bravo to President Trump.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I can't even believe some of you are considering Trump.


I can't believe that you are not going to vote against the gun grabbing socialist baby murderers.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Have you read the news in the last couple of day's. He commuted the sentence of a completely corrupt ex Governor that should have got more than he was sentenced to. Like Illinois hasn't been the poster child for corruption and a lesson was to be learned here. Naw! Throw that away! He's a good ole boy. Sickening, Four Governor's in the last seven found guilty of corruption. Don't worry, it's all part of Trump's master plan.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Have you read the news in the last couple of day's. He commuted the sentence of a completely corrupt ex Governor that should have got more than he was sentenced to. Like Illinois hasn't been the poster child for corruption and a lesson was to be learned here. Naw! Throw that away! He's a good ole boy. Sickening, Four Governor's in the last seven found guilty of corruption. Don't worry, it's all part of Trump's master plan.


How much time should Blagovich get for a phone call? He has sat in prison for over eight years. Murderers have gotten much less.
Did you see the debate tonight? Which one of those are you going to vote for? Bernie? Bloomberg?

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> How much time should Blagovich get for a phone call? He has sat in prison for over eight years. Murderers have gotten much less.
> Did you see the debate tonight? Which one of those are you going to vote for? Bernie? Bloomberg?
> 
> GW


He betrayed an entire State. He had 17 crimes he was found guilty of, not one. As far as Murderer's got less, that's a judicial mistake to "Light Sentence" a killer. It has nothing whatsoever to do with Blagovich's sentence. Trump just told the Citizen's of Illinois that their right to honest government doesn't matter. So because the Democratic hopeful's are not to our liking, let's just forget about all political mistakes Trump makes, right? This was a biggie. This is the sort of thing which encourages corruption in a state that is already bankrupt because of it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> He betrayed an entire State. He had 17 crimes he was found guilty of, not one. As far as Murderer's got less, that's a judicial mistake to "Light Sentence" a killer. It has nothing whatsoever to do with Blagovich's sentence. Trump just told the Citizen's of Illinois that their right to honest government doesn't matter. So because the Democratic hopeful's are not to our liking, let's just forget about all political mistakes Trump makes, right? This was a biggie. This is the sort of thing which encourages corruption in a state that is already bankrupt because of it.


I am not going to debate the right of Illinois citizens to honest government since they are certainly not able to elect politicians that are honest, or for that matter literate enough to read and understand the U.S. Constitution, or vote accordingly if they actually do understand.
They get just exactly what they voted for and deserve the outcome.
Rather than wish for more prison time for Blago, take a look at what the skunks are doing in Chicago these days.
52 murders in Chicago in less than that many days and counting in 2020.
Yeah Blago needs a lot more time in the slammer.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Not going to argue the Chicago daily slaughter because your right. I think Blagovich should have done his time, the Court said so. I just don't think the President sent the right message here. Maybe Illinois is to far gone to be recoverable in a lifetime.


----------

